# deuxième / second



## zbrock77

Dans mon entendement, on utilise second si l'énumeration s'arrête à deux.
En revanche, deuxième est de règle quand l'énumeration est continue.
Quelqu'un peut-il infirmer ou confirmer ce principe?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi le premier et le dernier/deuxième/second.


----------



## Francois114

C'est bien ça. Mais ce n'est pas toujours respecté...


----------



## Lisory

Bonsoir,

Je confirme le premier et le second principe ; grammaticalement second ne devrait s'utiliser que dans une énumération limitée à deux éléments, pratiquement on entend, voire lit, souvent "il est arrivé second" alors qu'il y avait plus de cent candidats en compétition.

Ainsi va la langue ...

Cordialement


----------



## markwolk

> on utilise second si l'énumeration s'arrête à deux


 
Oui, cela correspond à mes souvenirs également.

Cela n'empêchait pas mes professeurs de grammaire de parler de classes "troisième", "seconde", "première" ou "terminale". Jamais je n'ai entendu parler de "deuxième"...


----------



## Giordano Bruno

Bonjour Lisory
Est-ce que c'est pourquoi on parle de la seconde guerre mondiale ?
Si il-y-aura une autre guerre mondiale, est-ce que "la second" deviendra "la deuxième" ?


----------



## Francois114

Personnellement, j'entends (et je dis) beaucoup plus _souvent_ "deuxième guerre mondiale". On peut seulement dire que les deux existent...
J'ai regardé les exemples et les citations du TLF qui confirment que cette règle n'a jamais été systématiquement appliquée. On peut se demander si elle existe ailleurs que dans l'esprit des puristes !
La meilleure aide pour un étranger qui apprend le français serait de lui indiquer les cas où _second_ s'est à peu près imposé dans l'usage : _je voyage toujours en seconde _(classe), _mon fils est en seconde _(classe aussi !), _monter au second _(étage)... et de ne pas lui encombrer l'esprit avec une règle qui ne satisfait que les "clercs" !


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Voilà un exemple très intéressant ! Il s'agit là d'une vieille légende du français correct, très largement colportée - avec bonne foi - par nombre de nos éminents collègues professeurs... et totalement infondée. Grévisse et tous les dictionnaires des difficultés de la langue française vous le diront : qu'il y ait ou non de "troisième", second et deuxième sont bien synonymes et indifféremment utilisables dans la plupart des cas (il y a des exceptions ponctuelles) ; la différence principale entre ces mots réside dans l'emploi plus ou moins fréquent qui en est fait : on considère que "second" relève aujourd'hui d'un français légèrement plus élégant, deuxième étant très commun. 

Voici ce qu'en dit l'Académie française :


> Longtemps,  		_second_ a été la forme la plus courante, et certains  		grammairiens prétendaient réserver l’usage de _deuxième_  		aux cas où la série comprenait plus de deux éléments  		; lorsque l’emploi de _second_ s’est fait plus rare, on  		a voulu le réduire aux cas où la série ne comprend  		que deux éléments. Littré, déjà, contestait  		cette distinction qui jamais ne s’est imposée dans l’usage,  		même chez les meilleurs auteurs.
> L’unique  		différence d’emploi effective entre _deuxième_  		et _second_ est que _second_ appartient aujourd’hui à  		la langue soignée, et que seul _deuxième_ entre dans  		la formation des ordinaux complexes (_vingt-deuxième_, etc.).




Dans certains cas, notamment dans leur forme substantive, ces deux mots ne sont pas substituables l'un à l'autre : le second (sur un bateau...), la classe de seconde... Mais vous pouvez dire indifféremment la Seconde Guerre mondiale ou la Deuxième Guerre mondiale (même si vous n'en prévoyez pas de troisième...).

Il y aurait certainement un fil passionnant à créer sur ces légendes linguistiques héritées d'un purisme malheureux : 

- le très ancien "malgré que", que vous trouvez chez Molière et les plus grands auteurs classiques, puis chez Gide ou Mauriac, condamné à cause du "gré", de l'idée de volonté, qu'il exprimait à l'origine (mais "malgré les intempéries" ne gêne personne...);

- "par contre" qu'on voudrait nous faire remplacer à toute force et en toute circonstance par l'élégant "en revanche", au prétexte qu'il serait un doublon inutile de ce dernier (ce qui est faux) et qu'il serait mal construit (on ne pourrait pas former de locution adverbiale à partir de deux prépositions : là encore, c'est faux)... 

- la décade, du grec dekados (groupe de dix, sans autre précision), et qui est polysémique (dix chapitres, dix jours... dix ans). Oui, c'est un doublon  pas bien utile de "décennie", oui, c'est un calque de l'anglais "decade", et oui, c'est à la mode, c'est un peu du snobisme lexical, donc énervant. Mais de là à en limiter l'usage à "dix jours"... A ma connaissance, rares sont les francophones qui vivent encore au rythme du calendrier révolutionnaire, et compter en groupes de dix jours n'a plus aucun sens. C'est donc tuer le mot que de le restreindre à cet usage.

Et il y en a bien d'autres!


----------



## geostan

zbrock77 said:


> Dans mon entendement, on utilise second si l'énumeration s'arrête à deux.
> En revanche, deuxième est de règle quand l'énumeration est continue.
> Quelqu'un peut-il infirmer ou confirmer ce principe?



Oui, et les optimistes parlent de la Seconde Guerre mondiale.


----------



## tamias

Selon toutes mes institutrices (qui étaient Parisiennes), il ne faut jamais dire “second(e)”  parce que le mot est trop anglais.  Il faut dire “deuxième.”  Cependant, je lis souvent “second”:  second ordre, Second Empire, etc.  

Quand est-ce qu’on dit “second” et quand est-ce qu’on dit “deuxième”?


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

regarde ce lien

deuxième / second(e)


----------



## Ploupinet

"Second" est un peu plus formel peut-être, mais tout de même utilisé il me semble !


----------



## dicomec

On m'appris que l'on dit second quand il n'y a pas de troisième, et deuxième si l'on va continuer de cette façon. troisième, quatrième, etc...


----------



## Ploupinet

Etrange, jamais entendu parler de ça !


----------



## Anne345

dicomec said:


> On m'appris que l'on dit second quand il n'y a pas de troisième, et deuxième si l'on va continuer de cette façon. troisième, quatrième, etc...


Bien sûr, mais la distinction se perd.


> Les mots _second _et _deuxième _ont exactement le même sens, soit « qui vient après le premier élément dans une succession ou une hiérarchie ». Ce qui les distingue, c’est qu’en principe, le mot _deuxième _s’emploie lorsque l’énumération comporte plus de deux éléments et que le mot _second_ s’emploie lorsqu’elle n’en comporte que deux. Il faut cependant admettre que cette distinction est très inégalement respectée.


(source : BDL)


----------



## tamias

Merci!  Bien sûr, à l'époque de la Seconde République, le Second Empire, etc., on ne savait pas s'il y en aura jamais une troisième!


----------



## SwissPete

Alors, dit-on « La deuxième guerre mondiale », ou « La seconde guerre mondiale » ?


----------



## itka

En principe, la Seconde Guerre Mondiale (avec des majuscules).


----------



## Maître Capello

Outre les quelques cas où un seul des deux termes est usuel (p. ex.: _voyager en seconde_), il n'y a pas lieu de faire de distinction entre _deuxième_ et _second_ : les deux termes peuvent s'employer indistinctement, qu'il n'y ait que deux éléments au total ou qu'il y en ait davantage. C'est d'autant plus vrai lorsque l'on ne sait pas (encore) s'il n'y a que deux éléments ou non, notamment pour _deuxième guerre mondiale_ et _seconde guerre mondiale_. Il n'y a d'ailleurs étymologiquement aucune raison de faire une quelconque distinction entre ces deux mots.

P.S.: D'après l'Imprimerie nationale, c'est _seconde guerre mondiale_ (sans majuscule), mais on trouve souvent _Seconde Guerre mondiale_ et _Seconde Guerre Mondiale…_


----------



## dicomec

L'optimisme veut, « Seconde » Le pessimisme veut, en revanche, « La Deuxième guerre mondiale. »  En général, on dit : La Seconde guerre mondiale. 

Un dernier mot :
L'Essentiel de la grammaire française propose :
Il existe une forme *second, seconde* qui remplace généralement *deuxième* lorsqu'il s'agit d'une série limitée à deux unités :

La première fois, j'ai accepté; la *deuxième* fois aussi; mais la troisième fois j'ai refusé.
La première fois, j'ai accepté, mais la *seconde* fois j'ai refusé.


----------



## Commentdire

[…]
je ne me souviens plus du tout quand on doit dire deuxième ou seconde. peux tu m'aider aussi sur ce point? Merci beaucoup


----------



## itka

Bon, là, c'est seulement sur mes souvenirs mais je crois qu'ils sont bons :

second : deuxième d'une liste qui ne comporte que deux items
deuxième : implique un troisième, quatrième, etc...

D'où la question : faut-il parler de la "Deuxième Guerre Mondiale" ou de la "Seconde Guerre Mondiale" ?


----------



## franro2003

Bonjour les francophones, 

je voulais vous demander votre avis à votre d'une chose.
Vous savez bien que nous avons deux noms de famille en Espagne. Je voulais savoir, si pour le "deuxième", vous diriez "deuxième nom de famille" ou bien "second nom de famille".

Normalement, on devrait dire "second", puisque on en a deux et dans une liste close, le deuxième devient second s'il "clot" l'expression. Or, à l'oreillemètre, je dirais "deuxième".
Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci


----------



## Stéphane89

Je n'ai jamais entendu parlé de cette règle que dans une liste close, si le 'deuxième' clôt l'expression il devient 'second'. Mais personnellement, je dirais _'deuxième nom de famille'_. Même si _'second nom de famille'_ pourrait aller aussi. Je dirais que _'deuxième'_ "sonne" mieux mais que les deux peuvent convenir.


----------



## itka

Je dirais aussi "deuxième"... mais je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi, puisque en toute logique, on devrait dire "second" !


----------



## franro2003

Je crois que, si ce n'est une règle, c'est une convention que de dire second quand il n'y a pas de troisième.

On dit Seconde guerre mondiale parce qu'il y en a eu deux. S'il y avait une troisième (Dieu nous protège) la "seconde", deviendrait la "deuxième". Mais, cette nuance se perd et c'est pour cela que je voulais connaître votre avis.

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

franro2003 said:


> Je crois que, si ce n'est une règle, c'est une convention que de dire second quand il n'y a pas de troisième.





itka said:


> en toute logique, on devrait dire "second" !



Cette convention est parfaitement arbitraire. Elle est dénoncée par bon nombre de grammairiens, y compris Grevisse.

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'opterais également pour _*deuxième *nom de famille_, encore que _second_ ne me choquerait pas.


----------



## Stéphane89

franro2003 said:


> On dit Seconde guerre mondiale parce qu'il y en a eu deux. S'il y avait une troisième (Dieu nous protège) la "seconde", deviendrait la "deuxième".


 Ici encore, il me semble que 'Deuxième Guerre mondiale' est plus courant que 'Seconde Guerre mondiale'.


----------



## SwissPete

Cherchant un parallèle avec *prénom*, on trouve 8’950 réponses à Google pour « deuxième prénom », et 4’180 réponses pour « second prénom ». J’aurais donc tendance à utiliser « deuxième nom de famille »





> , encore que _second_ ne me choquerait pas…


----------



## janpol

à propos de "second"/2ème", Franro, dans le système scolaire français, on parle de la classe de "seconde", (on ne dit jamais "2ème") et, pourtant, il y a une classe de 3ème, une classe de 4ème etc... 
Personnellement, je préfèrerais "deuxième nom" à "second nom" pour des raisons liées... à la musicalié : je n'aime pas les deux nasales qui se suivent dans "second nom" (mais c'est seulement là un sentiment personnel !)


----------



## Anne345

Si c'est un sondage, je m'aligne sur le Sénat : second nom, mais sans préciser "de famille : 
_"En Espagne l'enfant légitime porte à la fois le nom de son père et celui de sa mère_ 
En Espagne, chaque personne porte un nom double, et l'enfant légitime a comme premier nom le premier des noms de son père et comme second nom, le premier des noms de sa mère. "


----------



## Stéphane89

janpol said:


> à propos de "second"/2ème", Franro, dans le système scolaire français, on parle de la classe de "seconde", (on ne dit jamais "2ème") et, pourtant, il y a une classe de 3ème, une classe de 4ème etc...


 
En Belgique, par contre, on dit qu'on est en _'deuxième année'_. Voici bien un exemple de diversité du français selon les régions où il est parlé.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Fran,

J'avais lu dans cet excellent blog (LSP) que « Les substantifs et adjectifs ordinaux second et deuxième sont identiques. Réserver _second_ aux cas où les séries ne comprennent que deux termes ne repose sur rien de tangible [...] »
Donc rien ne t'empêcherait de dire second nom, si ce n'est, comme on te l'a déjà fait remarquer, cette répétition du son "on" pas très jolie à l'oreille.


----------



## shura11

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si on devait dire deuxième ou second degré lorsqu'on parle d'une blague ou d'humour en général.
D'après certaines sources internet (et même un post sur ce forum : pris au second degré), il existerait un troisième degré. S'il existe un troisième degré, l'expression "second degré" n'est-elle pas erronée ?
Ou bien peut-être que ces expressions (ou seulement le troisième degré) ne sont pas reconnues et/ou bien définies par les dictionnaires de langue française et on préférera les éviter ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Mon hypothèse serait que le troisième degré n'existe pas en soi, ce n'est qu'une variante renforcée du second degré.
Le premier degré désigne ainsi l'humour direct, l'humour patent, qui saute aux yeux, le second désigne l'humour indirect, crypté, qu'il faut découvrir et parler de troisième degré ou plus c'est évoquer un humour extrêmement sophistiqué.


----------



## jekoh

Peu importe qu'il existe ou non un troisième degré, son existence n'empêche pas de parler du second.

Ce qui est « erroné » est plutôt de prétendre que second implique nécessairement l'absence de troisième. D'aucuns veillent à n'utiliser second que dans le cas où la série s'arrête là. C'est bien leur droit, mais il ne s'en suit aucunement qu'un autre usage que le leur serait erroné.


----------



## shura11

Il semble que vous ayez raison. Le site de l'Académie Française dit pareil après vérification. C'était une fausse croyance de ma part.
Merci beaucoup pour la clarification.


----------



## janpol

Quand Poulidor était "l'éternel second", il n'était pas dernier pour autant.


----------



## Roméo31

*1 ° Oui, l'Académie française ne prône pas la distinction traditionnelle :*


> Longtemps, _second_ a été la forme la plus courante, et certains grammairiens prétendaient réserver l’usage de _deuxième_ aux cas où la série comprenait plus de deux éléments ; lorsque l’emploi de _second_ s’est fait plus rare, on a voulu le réduire aux cas où la série ne comprend que deux éléments. Littré, déjà, contestait cette distinction qui jamais ne s’est imposée dans l’usage, même chez les meilleurs auteurs.
> 
> L’unique différence d’emploi effective entre _deuxième_ et _second_ est que _second_ appartient aujourd’hui à la langue soignée, et que seul _deuxième_ entre dans la formation des ordinaux complexes (_vingt-deuxième_, etc.).



Pourquoi alors sacrifier à un raffinement de certains grammairiens ?

*2° Cela ne signifie pas que "second" et "deuxième" soient toujours commutables.*

a. En effet, d'une part, dans certains cas, "seconde(e)" est obligatoire :
État second, don de seconde vue, mon second, (= "mon adjoint"), de seconde main, au second degré (lire un livre, voir un film au second degré), la classe de seconde (ou la seconde), commandant en second, le Second Empire, second violon, second ténor, les classes du second degré, les élèves du second degré, jouer les seconds rôles, qualités/propriétés/causes secondes, etc.

b. D'autre part, "deuxième" peut seul servir à former les adjectifs ordinaux complexes 
vingt-deuxième, cent deuxième, etc.


----------



## PatriceD

Une seconde n'est pas forcément la dernière... ouf.


----------



## danielc

StefKE said:


> En Belgique, par contre, on dit qu'on est en _'deuxième année'_. Voici bien un exemple de diversité du français selon les régions où il est parlé.


L'usage est pareil au Canada .


----------

